# كريم تبييض المناطق الحساسه تاتش مي .. ^_* رووووووووعه



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







كريم تاتش مي التايلاندي لتفتيح المناطق الحساسة مابين الفخذين وتحت الابط 

يحتوي هذا الكريم على مستخلصات الالوفيرا للتفتيح بخطوة واحدة بالاضافة للتركيبة الخاصة للتنعيم 
بامكانك باستخدام هذا الكريم بالحصول على التفتيح والتنعيم لهذه المناطق التى تصاب بالغماقان والجفاف من تراكم العرق وتصاب ايضا بالبكتريا الضارة لعدم تعرضها للهواء مباشرة طوال الوقت 
يمنحك هذا الكريم الترطيب والتفتيح المطلوبين لهذه المناطق بالاضافة للحماية من البكتريا وازالة الروائح الكريهة المصاحبة لتراكم العرق 
وبالتالى يقضى على اسباب البقع الداكنة وبالاستمرار تفتح هذه المناطق وتصبح ناصعة البياض ومرطبة وطيبة الرائحة 

طريقة الاستخدام:
استخدمي كمية صغيرة من هذا الكريم فى منطقة تحت الابطين وما بين الفخذين بعد التنظيف او الاستحمام 
لنتائج سريعة يستعمل مرتين يوميا 

الكريم تايلندي المنشأ
طبيعي وليس له اى اعراض جانبية وأمن لللاستخدام 

.. لبيع الجمله والمفرررق .. اسعاارنااا بالمفرررق تفرررررق 

وسععر خااااص للي يبي بالجمله .. او نص جمله .. 

[/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## alhoor (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم تبييض المناطق الحساسه تاتش مي .. ^_* رووووووووعه*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (26 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم تبييض المناطق الحساسه تاتش مي .. ^_* رووووووووعه*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## alhoor (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم تبييض المناطق الحساسه تاتش مي .. ^_* رووووووووعه*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (29 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم تبييض المناطق الحساسه تاتش مي .. ^_* رووووووووعه*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------

